# PubMed- Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Diarrhea With Pancrealipase or Colesevelam and Association With Steatorrhea.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Diarrhea With Pancrealipase or Colesevelam and Association With Steatorrhea.*

Pancreas. 2009 Mar;38(2):232-233

Authors: Money ME, Hofmann AF, Hagey LR, Walkowiak J, Talley NJ

PMID: 19238028 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

